# Solved: Java Music Player Code



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have found this to work very well on one of my websites, however I do not want it to auto start the music the page. I want to have the user start it.

I have tried to edit the code on this line​

```
<param NAME="Autostart" VALUE="1">
```
I have tried changing the value = to false which didn't work, I trying to find what and where in the code to stop the auto start feature. The code below is the same that I am using I just didn't add my titles and URL's. I also was wondering if there is a place in the code to change the color of the player.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


```
[



SONG TITLE-ARTIST NAME
SONG TITLE-ARTIST NAME
SONG TITLE-ARTIST NAME
SONG TITLE-ARTIST NAME
SONG TITLE-ARTIST NAME
SONG TITLE-ARTIST NAME


/CODE]
```


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just for those of you that might be interested setting the player to not auto start with Java Script the following code does not work. 

(0) - (-1) - (False)

I am sure that the code is out there and someone with knowledge of Java surely knows it. I have chosen a different route to get done what I needed to do. If anyone wants to give a shot at this code and see if they can figure it out maybe it would help others that might want to use it.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Mike46 said:


> ...
> I am sure that the code is out there and someone with knowledge of Java surely knows it.
> ....


Hi Mike46,

No, Java is a completely different language than Javascript. Also, your problem was related to the configuration of a Microsoft component embedded in a HTML document. It has nothing in common with Java.


----------

